# Nail Polish Color Trends for Fall 2012



## smileypeach (Sep 8, 2012)

A list of nail polish colors and collections for Fall 2012.  Includes OPI, China Glaze, Zoya, Essie, and Orly.

[SIZE=medium](Deleted link per [/SIZE]_[SIZE=medium]TERMS OF SERVICE[/SIZE]_[SIZE=medium])[/SIZE]


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm really excited for the OPI James Bond Collection! Especially the Gold Leaf Polish!!!


----------

